# Can we really trust anyone of the muslim faith?????



## SARGE7402

GERMAN NEWS REPORT: Co-Pilot of Germanwings Airbus Was MUSLIM CONVERT ??Hero of Islamic State?? | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Prepared One

Nope.


----------



## bigwheel

Nope. I nearly knew that guy was a steeken muzzie. Thanks for the link.


----------



## chemikle

very wrong question
my opinion :
it doesn't metter what religion ro country people are from there are everywere bad and good people and my aunts husband is muslim from lebanon and he is one of the best guys i know better than 90% man in georgia he is one of best fathers i know one of best hasbends i know and one of best people i know he is very lovely and had done very much good for my family all of my family say that if everyone in world was like him it would be a heaven before he came to georgia and became christian orthodox he was in africa in red cross helping people and risking his life for it , on one of missions he was shot from a bazooka when driving the car and since that he cant hear in one ear so people get the thing that bad and good people are everywere and searching for them and filtering by religion or something like that is wrong


----------



## bigwheel

Good question..and the answer is..nope. Regardless of their morality or lack thereof the common goal of all Muslims is a Global Islamic Caliphate under Sharia Law. They all have different assigned roles to play in accomplishing the task. That doesn't make your kin a bad person by any means. He is just involved in a real weird blood thirsty religion/culture. Somebody needs to tell him about Jesus. Try to help the Hound of Heaven to drag him back from the flames.


----------



## Smitty901

No, La ,Jo ,Voch , Ne do I need to say it any other ways?


----------



## Arklatex

Of course you can trust them. President Obama said so, how can you not trust what the president of the United States says?


----------



## Sasquatch

Muslim trustworthiness aside, let's not get all excited from one headline from one suspicious german website. Some official conformation would be nice.

No Official Confirmation That Killer Co-Pilot Of Germanwings Airbus Was A Muslim Convert


----------



## tango

NO, hell no


----------



## Slippy

Islam is a Socio-Political Ideology with a goal of World Domination. They aim to convert or kill the infidels. Those islamists who are not willing to kill are willing to fund those who are.


----------



## Illini Warrior

while the German airliner was crashing the Feds were arresting a couple of black muslims in Illinois planning terrorist attacks .... one was a IL National Guardsman that was hoping to kill 150+ fellow guardsmen at his training center in Joliet .... and these guys are native born - just think about the 10,000s that Obammy are allowing in the country from radical muslim countries .... just a matter of time before things start going BOOM


----------



## Camel923

I would trust a follower of the religion of peace about as much as I would a rabid dog. You know your going to be attacked and bit. You just do not know when or how bad it will be.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

A better question is "can you really trust any human?"

The answer to that is, yes, but you had better know them really really well.

I have no idea about this pilot, but I know pilots who have flown drunk, I know pilots who have had psychotic breaks, and I know pilots who were incompetent to fly and still did it. 

When you take public transportation, you are putting your life in the hands of somebody you do not know.

When you take private transportation, like a car, mortorcycle or bicycle, you are trusting every random driver in the oncoming lane to be sober enough to drive, not texting their damned friends, competent, and paying attention. 

You ask me if any Muslim can be trusted? I ask you, do you trust your own government? 

Google the term "Blowback" if you want to start wrapping your head around why we are so hated in the Muslim parts of the world, and why the Germans and the Brits are as well. As they say, payback's a bitch, and we in the western world are getting paid back in full, with interest.


----------



## Maine-Marine

No, their BOOK allows them to lie


----------



## ekim

Slippy said:


> Islam is a Socio-Political Ideology with a goal of World Domination. They aim to convert or kill the infidels. Those islamists who are not willing to kill are willing to fund those who are.


And those who seem not to be of the radical leaning don't seem to worried about what the radicals are doing, "What you allow, you encourage" comes to mind. With that in mind, until muslimes come out and stand up for others not of they're faith then NO trust none of them!

As far as the muslime in our WH, why believe him, he's lied ever since being in office and was born and raised muslime, why would he change now!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Maine-Marine said:


> No, their BOOK allows them to lie


With all due respect, people of all religions lie and people of all religions ignore the parts of their BOOK they don't like, or "interpret" it to meet their needs.

Kings 1 22:23 "Now therefore, behold, the LORD hath put a lying spirit in the mouth of all these thy prophets, and the LORD hath spoken evil concerning thee."


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

BTW I am not saying that the God worshiped by Christians encouraging lies, there are many verses that specifically say "don't do it", all I am saying is people can read what they want to read into anything, for good or evil.


----------



## shotlady

nope no naw nine nitz


----------



## Butler Ford

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, people of all religions lie and people of all religions ignore the parts of their BOOK they don't like, or "interpret" it to meet their needs.
> 
> Kings 1 22:23 "Now therefore, behold, the LORD hath put a lying spirit in the mouth of all these thy prophets, and the LORD hath spoken evil concerning thee."


There is a difference in people lying and the basis of "faith" that not only accepts but requires it under certain circumstances. TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Taqiyya and Lying

BF


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Butler Ford said:


> There is a difference in people lying and the basis of "faith" that not only accepts but requires it under certain circumstances. TheReligionofPeace - Islam: Taqiyya and Lying
> 
> BF


People regularly just ignore whatever they profess to believe anyway.

Question for those reading this...

Would you lie to a Muslim, ever?

If the answer is not "No, I would never lie to a Muslim under any conditions" then why would they trust you?


----------



## Hemi45

Except for Cassius Clay ... nope.


----------



## Camel923

Not to hi jack or change this thread, keep in mind Islam in lands we now think of being traditionally Islamic were all Christian lands conquered and forced to submit to the will of Allah. The Crusades were a latent response by the Church to the ever invasive and expanding conquests of Islam. "Payback" has gone for centuries every which way imaginable and will continue to do so until the second return of Christ. Battles at the gates of Vienna, Tours, the Balkans, Romania (Vlad the Impaler) and the Reconquista of Spain were for the survival of culture as well as religion in response to aggression and invasion


----------



## paraquack

Trust them to be untrustworthy.


----------



## Suntzu

No, but I don't trust anyone outside of immediate family.

Side note, the claim that he was Muslim, based on information currently available, is completely bogus.
The 'article' linked from here states "Apparently from the comments at German PI – Andreas Lubitz was Muslim convert from his Facebook page."
Comments... We're writing an article to be passed off as truth based on the 'facts' in a blog's comments section.
And if that was Lubitz's real page, I have to wonder why he created his account after he was dead.


----------



## paraquack

Nothing better to do?


----------



## Camel923

oopps


----------



## Seneca

While I was born in the morning...It wasn't yesterday morning...Trust?...ahhhhahahaha...that's a good one!


----------



## ekim

Hemi45 said:


> Except for Cassius Clay ... nope.


The blackman that became muslime and would fight for big money but not for the country he lived in and made all that big money in. /i would believe him as much as I would believe Hanoi Jane / Fonda, the lying bitch.


----------



## Boss Dog

Can we really trust anyone of the muslim faith?

NO

I have 2 copies of the quran and have read them.


----------



## SARGE7402

How many times must folks in the West be brutally murdered before they get it thru their thick skull that this is one group of folks that are out to kill anyone who doesn't believe in their way of thought.

Just like the Nazi's, Joe Stalin, Pol Pot, and all their ilk. We don't have the Jews, or Catholics or even the Baptists or Mormons conducting wholescale massacres on a worldwide scale.


----------



## Mish

There has been plenty of terrorism and violence committed by human beings from every religious background. I don't judge a whole religion based on extremists.


----------



## Arklatex

Mish, have you read the koran? I don't think the ones you are referring to as extremists, are extremists... Merely the devout. 

Yes humans can be really bad, but most religions do not spread the message of subjugation like islam does. 

How many acts of terror are attributed to all other religions combined as compared to those done in the name of islam in the past 100 or so years? Statistics tell the truth.


----------



## Denton

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> A better question is "can you really trust any human?"
> 
> The answer to that is, yes, but you had better know them really really well.
> 
> I have no idea about this pilot, but I know pilots who have flown drunk, I know pilots who have had psychotic breaks, and I know pilots who were incompetent to fly and still did it.
> 
> When you take public transportation, you are putting your life in the hands of somebody you do not know.
> 
> When you take private transportation, like a car, mortorcycle or bicycle, you are trusting every random driver in the oncoming lane to be sober enough to drive, not texting their damned friends, competent, and paying attention.
> 
> You ask me if any Muslim can be trusted? I ask you, do you trust your own government?
> 
> Google the term "Blowback" if you want to start wrapping your head around why we are so hated in the Muslim parts of the world, and why the Germans and the Brits are as well. As they say, payback's a bitch, and we in the western world are getting paid back in full, with interest.


The question isn't whether I can trust any other human in general or my government. The question isn't whether or not people do stupid things that cause other people to suffer (the drunk on the highway, for example. As a matter of fact, while the question was about Muslims, it would be better to phrase it to question the trustworthiness of Islam.

A good study of Islam, and a good study of the effects Islam has had on the world since Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) created it answers that question.

It is best to view Islam and the U.S. government inversely. Islam is evil, pure and simple. That doesn't mean, however, that every person who calls himself Muslim is very literate in his professed belief. On the other hand, the form of government created by the founding fathers was the best ever form of government to protect the rights endowed us by our Creator but it has been warped and perverted to benefit anyone _but_ the citizenry. Both are systems of rule, but one is flat-out evil when followed correctly while the other was meant to protect our rights.


----------



## Arklatex

Statistics don't lie.


----------



## Big Country1

Islam isn't a religion. 
Muslims today are simply carrying on their prophet's mission.
----------------------------------------
One thing we can definitely say about Islam is that is it not solely confined to a belief system. If it is a religion it is not a religion only. Islam is a total system of life and contains within itself a particular social system, judicial system, and political system which includes geo-political aspirations - the conquest and administration of territory.

I often liken Islam to a duck-billed platypus which superficially resembles an otter. Upon closer examination, one finds this animal has a duck-like bill, lays eggs, and has many other characteristics which are not otter-like. So it cannot therefore remain in the biological category containing otters. It is simply too different and has to have its own category. I believe the same thing is true of Islam. It is much too different from the other religions to remain in the religion category, it should be uniquely classified in its own category.

Why Islam is Not a Religion > Rebecca Bynum


----------



## Denton

Boss Dog said:


> Can we really trust anyone of the muslim faith?
> 
> NO
> 
> I have 2 copies of the quran and have read them.


Read also the hadiths. They are a must, in order to fully understand the Islamic system. There is a reason why a Islamic nation is one of the most dangerous places for an "infidel."


----------



## dwight55

Count me in with all who answer the original question with a one word answer: " No!"

Because even the "moderates" are afraid of and will cowtow to the radicals, . . . I don't trust ANY of them, . . . period.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

To further drive home Salt-n-Pepper's point of trusting people in general, last night I decided eating a huge bowl of chili at 0100 hours would be a great idea. My gut is now rumbling like an Oklahoma thunderstorm. I have reason to not even trust myself!


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> There has been plenty of terrorism and violence committed by human beings from every religious background. I don't judge a whole religion based on extremists.


Mishie,

You know I view you as the daughter I'm glad I never had......and I mean that!

Seriously, islam (as many others have said) is not a religion. It is masked in religion but it is not. Sure, mohammed or malik down the street who run the cleaners or the convenient store may be nice people. You may even run into them at soccer games or at the local diner. They may be part of your community and you would guess that they couldn't or wouldn't harm one hair on your children's head...and that my be true.

But if they participate in the local mosque, and send money there...they are part of islam that would rather convert than kill. But their money goes to fund those in islam that are willing and able to kill.

Trust this, it is the truth.


----------



## blackrhino

Islam is the only religion that preach's the beheading of infidels...you must conform to their ways. Just because a Muslim does not practice it, does not mean that it is in their book. You can find good in any nut if you look hard enough.


----------



## Denton

Y'all try not to burn the house down with provocative discussions; I have to see a man about joining a gun club, and then see another man about a couple new pistols.


----------



## Mish

Denton said:


> Y'all try not to burn the house down with provocative discussions; I have to see a man about joining a gun club, and then see another man about a couple new pistols.


You're leaving me alone with these guys?!!!


----------



## SARGE7402

Mish You're safe with us. We won't eat you alive or roast you head down over a slow fire.

But while other religions have had their violent periods Islam is the only religion that has continued since it's inception to have this be like us or die pholosophy


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> You're leaving me alone with these guys?!!!


I think its the other way around! Denton's leaving US alone with YOU! :surrender:


----------



## SARGE7402

Let's see. One girl vs twelve guys. Seems like we might need some more guys:stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## oddapple

Beat this:

"I have dealt in medicine, food and teaching all of my life. For the carbon based organic life form in all its occurrences, from entry to exit and in direct attendence.
Things sacred to all living people's and in behavior, all creatures.
I adamantly reserve the right to decline services or products at will and to deal exclusively or eclectically by my own personal choice in each instance with members of the races which I am born of, who accept biracial members of its race at their discretion.
I adamantly uphold, defend and save harmless without clause the right of other races to restrict that which is sacred to personal choice including the choice to receive human things from the races which they were born to at their discretion.
I recognize the ethical impossibility of trusting any human, including myself, to be involved in sacred human things for races which have significant animosity at any given time or other clear conflicts of interest, be they of circumstance I can not avoid or conviction I will not.
I believe that the same filial bonds exist outside all race and religion as the most natural human state, as are competition, war and traditions of animosity. I believe caste and class are naturally occurring phenomena and uphold, defend and save harmless every persons right to decline or select from services and products according to social, fraternal, religious or other common places of human interaction and trade from which they come, are part of or become an accepted part of by choice.
I believe these things to be true to the majority of human beings and the only possible ethical position at any time, in peace or war, feast or famine, international trends or nationalist seasons as has always been natural to life.
I believe it is the peace of each person that all persons should consider these things and ultimately, despite any other consideration, to be freely able to return to them ad libitum et in perpetua. This is the only conclusion, beyond oaths which have their seasons, I can derive from over 30 years in the care of souls and the knowledge of blood and dust."
+Dr. Karl D. Buchanan, Senior Health Officer
+Sons of the Eternal Mercies, O.E., 1999-?


I think that should be on a card in everybody's pocket even if they can't read it and presentable to all entities at any time. (Probably especially if they can't read it, yes?  )
It's getting a little freakier every day and I couldn't blame anyone for doing what many already are. Especially muslims.


----------



## Mish

SARGE7402 said:


> Let's see. One girl vs twelve guys. Seems like we might need some more guys:stupid::stupid::stupid:


True! I can handle 12 guys just fine...13?!! I'm always up for a challenge!


----------



## SARGE7402

Mish> You're one bad Bad Bad little Girl


----------



## Notsoyoung

In the Koran Muslims are taught that they should lie to Infidels and that all agreements, promises, oaths, and contracts are not binding. Furthermore they are told to act as friends to the Infidels until the Muslims are in positions of power. So you tell me, can you really trust someone like that? You can but I won't.


----------



## oddapple

Notsoyoung said:


> In the Koran Muslims are taught that they should lie to Infidels and that all agreements, promises, oaths, and contracts are not binding. Furthermore they are told to act as friends to the Infidels until the Muslims are in positions of power. So you tell me, can you really trust someone like that? You can but I won't.











Allahu-boom! Hahaha! For all a good day


----------



## SARGE7402

my guess was counter battery fire


----------



## oddapple

My brother was a af nuclear cop and said it was exactly that and as you see, they have that down to one shot. One beep, boo boo go boom!


----------



## bigwheel

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, people of all religions lie and people of all religions ignore the parts of their BOOK they don't like, or "interpret" it to meet their needs.
> 
> Kings 1 22:23 "Now therefore, behold, the LORD hath put a lying spirit in the mouth of all these thy prophets, and the LORD hath spoken evil concerning thee."


Glad to notice the study and quoting of God's Word here. That can get a person saved..so be careful. You actually proved your own point by pulling out the Old Testament. God's Word can be used to prove or disprove any assertion a person might choose to address if taken out of context. As your studies progress think you will find it helpful to scrutinize the passage under consideration by asking yourself a few questions about it..and observing a few well established rules for such study:
1. Scripture must be assumed to be literal as opposed to figurative..unless literal interpretation is impossible. 
2. Scripture must be diligently compared with other Scripture on the same topic.
3. Scripture must be interpreted by other Scripture.
4. Who spoke the message?
5. Who was the intended audience?
Kindly try that apporach and report back. Thanks. May God continue to richly bless you and yours. 
3 Simple Steps for Studying the Bible - Bible Study Tips


----------



## Mad Trapper

SARGE7402 said:


> GERMAN NEWS REPORT: Co-Pilot of Germanwings Airbus Was MUSLIM CONVERT ??Hero of Islamic State?? | The Gateway Pundit


Yes, there are SOME I knew growing up I would trust as any other friend, from Iran.

There are others I met I would not trust as far as I could hurl, from Somalia.

That being said, there is white trash, black trash, hispanic trash, asian trash, ..........

Good and bad in all races and creeds. Only God knows their their thoughts and intentions.

Their "God" may not be mine, but I have felt his presences (the Holy Father and Jesus Christ) , and he is my savior.


----------



## paraquack

Pretty much says it all: Extreme Muslims want to behead you, moderate Muslims want the extreme Muslims to behead you! 
View attachment 10471

View attachment 10472


----------



## Maine-Marine

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, people of all religions lie and people of all religions ignore the parts of their BOOK they don't like, or "interpret" it to meet their needs.
> 
> Kings 1 22:23 "Now therefore, behold, the LORD hath put a lying spirit in the mouth of all these thy prophets, and the LORD hath spoken evil concerning thee."


With even more due respect... you do not understand what is happening here and using this passage to try to imply that it is for christians to lie shows a total lack of bible understanding

The Koran however TELLS the followers it is OK to lie to non-believer... try to find that passage in the bible


----------



## bigwheel

Extreme Christians like to eat at Chic Fil A.


----------



## SARGE7402

Hey for Buddhists it's Bob's Big Boy


----------



## Urinal Cake

Short Answer. NO!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

bigwheel said:


> Glad to notice the study and quoting of God's Word here. That can get a person saved..so be careful. You actually proved your own point by pulling out the Old Testament. God's Word can be used to prove or disprove any assertion a person might choose to address if taken out of context. As your studies progress think you will find it helpful to scrutinize the passage under consideration by asking yourself a few questions about it..and observing a few well established rules for such study:
> 1. Scripture must be assumed to be literal as opposed to figurative..unless literal interpretation is impossible.
> 2. Scripture must be diligently compared with other Scripture on the same topic.
> 3. Scripture must be interpreted by other Scripture.
> 4. Who spoke the message?
> 5. Who was the intended audience?
> Kindly try that apporach and report back. Thanks. May God continue to richly bless you and yours.
> 3 Simple Steps for Studying the Bible - Bible Study Tips


No thanks, I'll pass on the opportunity for bible or any other holy book study. Y'all go right ahead, I've got no interest in it.

I was just making the point that it doesn't matter what people believe if they ignore it, and most do.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Maine-Marine said:


> With even more due respect... you do not understand what is happening here and using this passage to try to imply that it is for christians to lie shows a total lack of bible understanding
> 
> The Koran however TELLS the followers it is OK to lie to non-believer... try to find that passage in the bible


What I was saying, probably not very clearly, is that it doesn't matter what the book says if people read into it whatever they want.

The Koran says lots of stuff I don't agree, but so does the bible. My point was that people do all kinds of horrible stuff "in the name of God" and have done so for years, whether what they are doing is supported by the book or not. Hence, it's all a moot point.

People will use whatever justifications they want to do whatever they want to do. Doesn't make it right, doesn't even mean that's what their holy book said, but they do it anyway, and have done it for as long as people have had holy books to pick and choose what parts they want to listen to at the particular time.

I don't trust most Muslims. I don't trust most Christians. Having said that, their FAITH is not the determining factor in my distrust, I just generally don't trust people because people do what is in their own best interest.

Please note, I am not in any way disagreeing that the Koran isn't a more militant holy book than the bible, it most certainly is. Of the two, I think the Bible is WAY more reasonable... so please don't think I am attacking your faith, I'm not, I honestly don't care one way or the other what you believe in, that's entirely your business and absolutely none of mine.


----------



## ekim

My main question for muslimes?


----------



## bigwheel

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> What I was saying, probably not very clearly, is that it doesn't matter what the book says if people read into it whatever they want.
> 
> The Koran says lots of stuff I don't agree, but so does the bible. My point was that people do all kinds of horrible stuff "in the name of God" and have done so for years, whether what they are doing is supported by the book or not. Hence, it's all a moot point.
> 
> People will use whatever justifications they want to do whatever they want to do. Doesn't make it right, doesn't even mean that's what their holy book said, but they do it anyway, and have done it for as long as people have had holy books to pick and choose what parts they want to listen to at the particular time.
> 
> I don't trust most Muslims. I don't trust most Christians. Having said that, their FAITH is not the determining factor in my distrust, I just generally don't trust people because people do what is in their own best interest.
> 
> Please note, I am not in any way disagreeing that the Koran isn't a more militant holy book than the bible, it most certainly is. Of the two, I think the Bible is WAY more reasonable... so please don't think I am attacking your faith, I'm not, I honestly don't care one way or the other what you believe in, that's entirely your business and absolutely none of mine.


Glad to hear of those comparative studies of the Holy Books. Lot of smart folks get saved doing that. They seem to come to the conclusion that the Bible is the only one of the bunch which is "reasonable" as you say. This guy started out where your at right now. Give him a click sometime. Very interesting astrophysicist.

Reasons To Believe : About : First Time Here?


----------



## Maine-Marine

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> it doesn't matter what the book says if people read into it whatever they want.


Actually it does matter... A person can claim to be whatever the want..but the proof is in the pudding..

A christian that lies and cuts off the head of his enemy would be reject by his faiths founder
A muslim that lies and cuts off the head of his enemy would be accept by his faiths founder

It is easy to see (you shall know them by their fruit) when a person is acting following Christ

I must reject the old "Acting in the name of God" concept when it comes to followers of Jesus... there are things in history where people did things that were very bad...But when we find no authority for those action - we must reject the 'Acting in Gods Name"...

When somebody tries to put the ACTING IN GOD name label on an action - they are assume God has ordered it

Reagan was shot by a guy "Acting in the name of Jodi Foster"... do we think that she was some how responsible or to blame???


----------



## SARGE7402

S&P What you seem to forget is that followers of islam have been wantonly killing infidels just cause they won't convert for over 1300 years.

No other religion has ever done that


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

SARGE7402 said:


> S&P What you seem to forget is that followers of islam have been wantonly killing infidels just cause they won't convert for over 1300 years.
> 
> No other religion has ever done that


What baffles me is you guys think I am defending Islam.

I am not defending Islam.

I am not defending ANY religion. I don't believe in ANY of them, I think they are all 100 percent made up by human beings for their own purposes.

I don't mistrust people because of their religions, because when the rubber meets the road I think all people of faith are, frankly, wrong in what they believe.

Do I believe Islam is more violent? Yes, I do. Does that mean I trust people who are Islamic? AGAIN, no, but it's not because of Islam. I just think "trust" is overrated.

I trust that people will do what they perceive to be is in their own motivated self interest. Period. That may or may not be in my best interest.

I don't trust any of you, and you don't trust me... not with anything important like your family's safety.

Truth?

I don't know who any of you are, and none of you are about to tell me who you are, because you don't trust me with that information. I could be ANYBODY.

Right?

I don't trust you either, no offense intended, but you could be ANYBODY.

I don't mistrust any of you because you may be Christian, that doesn't factor into it.

As usual, I should just NEVER comment on religious threads, because I just don't give a tinker toy about what religious beliefs anybody has.


----------



## Slippy

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> ....
> 
> As usual, I should just NEVER comment on religious threads, because I just don't give a tinker toy about what religious beliefs anybody has.


And yet, you ALWAYS seem to comment on religious threads from your view as an atheist?

Salty, I've said it before and I'll say it again...you crack me up. Your gun reviews are excellent and I look forward to reading them. Your updates on your homestead are wonderful and as a fellow homestead owner I look forward to reading and maybe learning. Your views on politics are intriguing. 
I wrote some other stuff but erased it. Probably best. 
So I offer the best advise I can..Look around at the trees, the sunset, the moon, an animal, a heartbeat, the rain. Who or What created that? I pray you find out.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Israel got burned every time a treaty was signed with Arafat.


----------



## oddapple

"As usual, I should just NEVER comment on religious threads, because I just don't give a tinker toy about what religious beliefs anybody has."

Yes thank god amen! You could have said that at the begining and most Berkley people only enter conversations to push their views and deride others so it's common.
I think certain social things are beyond stupid right on into abominable really, but I usually don't pitch it like that right in your face.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Never read the koran, don't plan to. If you want to know what muslims think, visit any of the many muslim forums out there. my.02. I was somewhat surprised, they preach islam is a peaceful religion, but doesn't come out as such in the posts. Know thine enemy.


----------



## Sarahwalker

That really depends on the person. I have devoted Muslim friends and I trust them.


----------



## mcangus

Sarahwalker said:


> That really depends on the person. I have devoted Muslim friends and I trust them.


Forwarding this to NSA. Don't come to USA please.

Oh and someone correct me if I am wrong, but isnt the Phillippines where the government is giving a Muslim community some sort of separate government? Because the radicals there are so peaceful? no, because for DECADES the Muslims have been attacking, you have to give Muslims some props, they never give up, that is the problem. Yeah you don't see that on CNN or Fox. Funny thing is, I sort of have to support the freedom of Islam worshipers in my country. At the same time I know I can't trust them. LOL we screwed. I believe many SE Asian nations are having problems with radicals. Also Russia. China. Obviously the West. Wow we really screwed lol. Oh and someone from S America was telling me about how Islam is even coming there. I think the guy said he was from Brazil but I cannot remember, one of the bigger and well known S American nations.

Many preppers are concerned over Economic Fall, EMP, etc. I think the powers at be can control these things as they have for a long time. Can't control Islam however.

One last thing, I just remembered the organization in the Philippines is called MILF, LOL srs, MILF!!!! God is seriously trolling us. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## mcangus

1skrewsloose said:


> Never read the koran, don't plan to. If you want to know what muslims think, visit any of the many muslim forums out there. my.02. I was somewhat surprised, they preach islam is a peaceful religion, but doesn't come out as such in the posts. Know thine enemy.


Quote some stuff if you get a chance. I am interested to see what they say, but scared.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Slippy said:


> And yet, you ALWAYS seem to comment on religious threads from your view as an atheist?
> 
> Salty, I've said it before and I'll say it again...you crack me up. Your gun reviews are excellent and I look forward to reading them. Your updates on your homestead are wonderful and as a fellow homestead owner I look forward to reading and maybe learning. Your views on politics are intriguing.
> I wrote some other stuff but erased it. Probably best.
> So I offer the best advise I can..Look around at the trees, the sunset, the moon, an animal, a heartbeat, the rain. Who or What created that? I pray you find out.


To be fair, I actually comment on very few of the religious threads. Please feel free to go back and back-sample the threads, you can see I've really only commented on a VERY few of them.

Every once in a while, I do, then I remember "Salty, you know better, stop it" so I do... for a while... then I forget myself and do it again.

Please don't spend any of your good time or good feelings worrying about my soul, what I believe or don't believe is completely up to me but I do appreciate your concern.

On another note, I've been talking to "Bubba" who lives in the old shack on the back 20 acres, and Bubba's gonna help me do one of my next gun reviews... Bubba's done all bubba'd up a Chicom Type 53 Mosin so I am going to have him write the review & tell you about it, if I can ever get him sober enough to do it. Acutally, he will tell me what to say and I will write it, Bubba's not really good at that "read'n" and "right'n" stuff.


----------



## oddapple

"Please don't spend any of your good time or good feelings worrying about my soul, what I believe or don't believe is completely up to me but I do appreciate your concern."

Nobody ever did. They were just saying go "mix it up" how you like, your opinion mostly pleases you and people are just trying to be polite.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

oddapple said:


> "Please don't spend any of your good time or good feelings worrying about my soul, what I believe or don't believe is completely up to me but I do appreciate your concern."
> 
> Nobody ever did. They were just saying go "mix it up" how you like, your opinion mostly pleases you and people are just trying to be polite.


Works for me


----------

